# [RISOLTO]masterizzare con gentoo?

## turborocket

raga cosa posso emergere per masterizzare con gentoo?

premetto che ho un combo sul portatile e il solito masterizzatore duallayer esterno(USB2) quindi vorrei qualche cosa che mi permetta di usarli entrambi(e che abbia interfaccia grafica (ho kde))

scusate la domanda ignorante ma mi serve!!!!  :Wink: 

caioLast edited by turborocket on Sat Nov 06, 2004 11:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josuke

beh k3b..ne sarai soddisfatto

----------

## turborocket

M*NCHIA    40 pacchetti 45 mega!!!

vabbè lascio la nottata a compilare che è un pò che non si fa qualche orette di sano lavoro!!!!

domani provo e faccio sapere se mi soddisfa!!

notteEEE

----------

## Tiro

ricorda che si può masterizzare anche da riga di comando....c'è un'ottima guida di fedeliallalinea nella sezione howto..  :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> ricorda che si può masterizzare anche da riga di comando....c'è un'ottima guida di fedeliallalinea nella sezione howto.. 

 

lo so gia aggiunta ai preferiti!!!!volevo però qualche cosa di grafico per fare scena con gli amici:D

----------

## Josuke

ci sono anche programmi come gcombust o xcdroast..ma completi come k3b non ce ne sono

----------

## turborocket

si mi avevano suggerito anche quelli però chiedendo su e giu va per lo + k3b grazie!

----------

## tolipth

ci sono le spiegazioni su come masterizzare da linea di comando

http://ildp.pluto.it/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO.html

----------

## turborocket

primo problema....

metto un cd-rw della sony(massima velocetà 4x)

provo a fomattarlo mi da errore dicendo che il supporto o il burner non va a 18x

provo a calare a 2x stesso errore

allora provo così

inserisco il cd dentro il masterizzatore,smonto perchè ho il submount in automatico, provo a masterizzare e mi dice

mdium or burner do not support writing ad 18x speed

switching down burn speed to 4x

ereasing failed.

cosa posso andare a smanettare?

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> inserisco il cd dentro il masterizzatore,smonto perchè ho il submount in automatico, provo a masterizzare e mi dice
> ...

 

Sei sicuro che il ruo masterizzatore non presenti incopatibilità con quel supporto. Informati sul sito del produttore del masterizzatore.

Non hai un altro supporto RW su cui provare?

----------

## turborocket

il supporto non è vergine cho già masterizzato un monte di volte

----------

## grentis

non penso dipenda da quello.

Secondo me anche se cambi la velocità in k3b (è questo che usi vero?)

non te la passa correttamente al tool cdrecord (penso utilizzato nella masterizzazione) che cerca quindi di utilizzare la massima velocità disponibile del masterizzatore

prova a settare sempre in k3b, nella sezione di configurazione dei tool esterni, il tool cdrecord mettendo come parametro

```
speed=4
```

Prova

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> M*NCHIA 40 pacchetti 45 mega!!!
> 
> 

 

prova

```
USE='-kde -arts' emerge -pv k3b
```

----------

## turborocket

cmq ho già emerso....non c'è più bisogno di ridurre i pacchetti

----------

## turborocket

 *grentis wrote:*   

> non penso dipenda da quello.
> 
> Secondo me anche se cambi la velocità in k3b (è questo che usi vero?)
> 
> non te la passa correttamente al tool cdrecord (penso utilizzato nella masterizzazione) che cerca quindi di utilizzare la massima velocità disponibile del masterizzatore
> ...

 

non riesco a trovare nel k3b dove settare questo parametro

----------

## turborocket

sono riuscito a far andare il masterizzatore nella masterizzazione di cd e dvd(questultimi tramite usb col masterizztore dvd esterno)

però non riesco a far cancellare il riscrivibile.....perchè non me lo fa cancellare????

----------

## nick_spacca

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..)
> 
> però non riesco a far cancellare il riscrivibile.....perchè non me lo fa cancellare????

 

Strano, succede anche a me col masterizzatore del mio portatile.  :Question: 

----------

## turborocket

a me il riscrivibile lo formatta senza problemi dal masterizzatore esterno tramite usb però non lo formatta dal masterizzatore incluso nel portatile....strano non dovrebb essere il contrario???

ora per curiosità provo a masterizzare un cd col combo del portatile

----------

## turborocket

sembra lo stia materizzando a dovere.....bho perchè non riesco a ereasarlo????

strana la cosa...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

prova ad usare un altro programma.... arson fa al caso tuo (è per kde, quindi le dipendenze maggiori le hai già risolte compilando k3b in toeria  :Wink: )

apri arson --> tools --> Blank CD-RW

----------

## turborocket

prima di provare un altro programma proverò un altro supporto...anche se non capisco il problema...se va con un altro supporto allora non mi frega più nulla:)

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> prima di provare un altro programma proverò un altro supporto...anche se non capisco il problema...se va con un altro supporto allora non mi frega più nulla:)

 

La linea di comando ti sta proprio antipatica?

Qualcosa tipo:

```
cdrecord --dev=a,a,a --blank=fast
```

funziona?

(ovviamente devi mettere l'inidirizzo del tuo dispositivo al posto di a,a,a)

----------

## turborocket

non so dove andare a trovare l'indirizzo del masterizzatore...e comunque preferisco l'interfaccia grafica alla riga di comando

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> non so dove andare a trovare l'indirizzo del masterizzatore
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Per trovare l'indirizzo del masterizzatore:

```
cdrecord --scanbus
```

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> ...e comunque preferisco l'interfaccia grafica alla riga di comando

 

Si ok, ma almeno in questo modo cominci a vedere dove sta il problema. Puoi quello che usi sono fatti tuoi   :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

```
root@porno-->~ # cdrecord --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r10

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

dove sta l'addres?

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@porno-->~ # cdrecord --scanbus
> 
> ...

 

Ma usi l'emulazione scsi o usi ATAPI?

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> root@porno-->~ # cdrecord --scanbus
> 
> ...
> 
> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## turborocket

@randomaze

si avevo letto ma è la stessa cosa

@gutter uso l'emulazione scsi caricata come modulo

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gutter wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Si ok, ma almeno in questo modo cominci a vedere dove sta il problema. Puoi quello che usi sono fatti tuoi  

 

Beh, io la linea di comando l'ho usata ma mi da sempre lo stesso problema!!!

Ho risolto masterizzando dal pc fisso, pero' + che una soluzione e' un palliativo...

Misteri...  :Confused: 

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> @gutter uso l'emulazione scsi caricata come modulo

 

Mi posti il risultato di lsmod.

----------

## turborocket

```
turborocket@porno-->~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

subfs                   9984  3

ide_scsi               15108  0

```

----------

## turborocket

gutter visto che ci sei ti spiace dar uno sguardo al topic riguardande la pcmci?(sempre aperto da me)

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> gutter visto che ci sei ti spiace dar uno sguardo al topic riguardande la pcmci?(sempre aperto da me)

 

Mi spiace ma non posso aiutarti. Non sono esperto in materia.

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> turborocket@porno-->~ $ lsmod
> 
> ...

 

Hai settato l'append line corettamente?

----------

## turborocket

cosa????

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> cosa????
> 
> 

 

Posta il tuo lilo.conf o il file di conf di grub a seconda di quale bootmanager usi   :Wink: 

----------

## johnnystuff

scusa ma non è che invece di "cdrecord -scanbus" devi dare:

#cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus   :Question: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

che poi usi per

cdrecord -dev=x,x,x -speed=4x -blank=fast   :Question: 

----------

## turborocket

```

default 0

timeout 0

title Gentoo Linux

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

        gentoo=nodevfs
```

ecco a lei!

----------

## turborocket

 *johnnystuff wrote:*   

> scusa ma non è che invece di "cdrecord -scanbus" devi dare:
> 
> #cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus  
> 
> che poi usi per
> ...

 

```

turborocket@porno-->~ $ cdrecord -dev=ATAPI -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r10

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'QSI     ' 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241' 'VX08' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *
```

:*

e cmq mi da questo

```
turborocket@porno-->~ $ cdrecord -dev=0,0,0 -speed=4 -blank=fast

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r10

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

----------

## johnnystuff

hai ragione la riga che ti ho suggerito è sbagliata. Per masterizzare con il 2.6 si usa:

#cdrecord -dev=ATA:x,x,x -opzioni_varie

inoltre, non vorrei dire una vaccata ma credo che basti anche il link al dev, tipo /dev/dvd...hai provato?

Famme sapè.

----------

## johnnystuff

ah e provare da root?

 :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

tutto quello che ho provato l'ho fatto da root...quando sono in riga di comando sono quasi sempre da root

----------

## gutter

@turborocket: a questo punto visto che usi ATAPI non penso che l'emulazione scsi ti serva più   :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

cmq per farlo funzinare ho dovuto fare 

```
cdrecord -dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -speed=4 -blank=all
```

e cmq non funziona perchè mi da questo errore

```
turborocket@porno-->~ $ cdrecord -dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0:0,0,0 -speed=4 -blank=all

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r10

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: Warning: Linux-2.6.8 introduced incompatible interface changes.

cdrecord: Warning: SCSI transport does no longer work for suid root programs.

cdrecord: Warning: if cdrecord fails, try to run it from a root account.

scsidev: '/dev/cdroms/cdrom0:0,0,0'

devname: '/dev/cdroms/cdrom0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'QSI     '

Identifikation : 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241'

Revision       : 'VX08'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 4 in real BLANK mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

cdrecord: Success. blank unit: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  A1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 9600s

cdrecord: Cannot blank disk, aborting.
```

penso che la cosa sia irrisolvibile....

----------

## turborocket

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @turborocket: a questo punto visto che usi ATAPI non penso che l'emulazione scsi ti serva più  

 

non posso levarlo che mi serve per far funzionare l'hd e il masterizzatore esterni

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> non posso levarlo che mi serve per far funzionare l'hd e il masterizzatore esterni

 

Cercando su internet ho notato che il problema non è solo tuo, da quello che ho visto tutti quelli che possiedono il tuo masterizzatore hanno lo stesso problema. L'unica soluzione per il momento sembra essere quella si usare cdrdao:

```

cdrdao blank --device 0,0,0 --driver generic-mmc --blank-mode minimal

```

----------

## turborocket

sembra che così funzioni....ora come posso fare per dire a k3b che quando voglio blankare il cdrw invece di usare cdrecord usa cdrdao?

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> sembra che così funzioni....ora come posso fare per dire a k3b che quando voglio blankare il cdrw invece di usare cdrecord usa cdrdao?

 

Questa è una domanda a cui non so rispondere non usando questo sw.   :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

cmq grazie gutter ha funzionato alla perfezione:D

sei in grado di spiegarmi perchè con cdrecord non va e con cdrdao si?

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> sei in grado di spiegarmi perchè con cdrecord non va e con cdrdao si?

 

Ecco la spiegazione e ho trovato la soluzione per risolvere il problema con cdrecord (come si diceva: "due piccioni con una fava"  :Wink:  )

 *man cdrecord wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  -immed 
> 
> Tell  cdrecord  to  set  the SCSI IMMED flag in certain commands
> ...

 

In pratica prova ad aggiungere -immed alla riga di comando di cdrecord. Non è detto che funzioni, fammi sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## Thundah

quando funzionera potrai provare anke

http://www.scoutheeten.com/

----------

## turborocket

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT] out  that  it
> 
>               would make sense to have a separate option for the wait feature,
> ...

 

vabbè tanto se devo usarlo da consol usare cdrecord o cdrdao è lo stesso....io volevo risolverlo per k3b...cioè farlo funzionare usando k3b ma se non si può fa niente:D

----------

## turborocket

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> quando funzionera potrai provare anke
> 
> http://www.scoutheeten.com/

 

che roba è?

----------

## gutter

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> vabbè tanto se devo usarlo da consol usare cdrecord o cdrdao è lo stesso....io volevo risolverlo per k3b...cioè farlo funzionare usando k3b ma se non si può fa niente:D

 

Ok, ma almeno una prova falla e fammi sapere se con cdrecord e quella opzione il problema si risolve.

Questa è una mia curiosità   :Wink: 

----------

## turborocket

appena ho la possibilità provo

----------

